# How shy are you? (little quiz)



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.blogthings.com/howshyareyouquiz/

According to the quiz, I'm 64% shy. Better than I expected.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

> You Are 84% Shy


:\


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Man I got 72%. Honestly, I was expecting worse.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

40%


----------



## Truman (Mar 15, 2012)

*You Are 80% Shy*










You are a very shy person, and it has started to impact your life in a negative way.
If you can avoid human contact, you usually do. And as a result, you miss out on a lot.
You should do more to be social, even if it's painfully difficult for you.
Spending time alone is healthy in moderate amounts, but you're practically a hermit!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

88%


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

48% shy, which doesn't seem to bad, although i am definitely missing out on social opportunities.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

68% shy...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

84% shy, apparently x___x tis true though....


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

*You Are 84% Shy 
*


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Truman said:


> *You Are 80% Shy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly this!


----------



## Cubby (Mar 20, 2012)

48%


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

60% shy can cope with it but im missing out on life


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

88% shy. :blank


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

40% You are slightly shy, but overall, your reactions to social situations are normal.
You dread difficult social situations, but you still handle them with grace.
In fact, no one but your closest friends has any idea that you're actually shy.
You do your best to break out of your shell. You are confident and friendly.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

64%... I'm practically a hermit! Shocker!


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

*You Are 92% Shy*
You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it.

:|


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

​*You Are 64% Shy but I know yhis is an improvement*


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Some weird questions that didn't really apply to me, but...

You Are 88% Shy

You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it.


----------



## OriginalUserName (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh dear. I'm the first 100%er. I knew it as i was answering though. Surly some of you are worse than me? I'm not that bad am i?


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

76% shy


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

80 percent shy. This is much better than I was when I was a younger though, so that's a plus.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

​ ​ 72%

Spending time alone is healthy in moderate amounts, but you're practically a hermit!

I don't agree with that part. I see my good friends about four evenings a week. That's not being a hermit. Being shy isn't that bad. It makes you appriciate friendship and lets friendships get really deep. Loyalty is everything for me.


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

OriginalUserName said:


> Oh dear. I'm the first 100%er. I knew it as i was answering though. Surly some of you are worse than me? I'm not that bad am i?


So what does that mean? That you have trouble going to the bathroom, and you dread ordering food at restaurants? Those are a couple of the things I didn't tick, because I'm usually able to adequately handle those situations through rationalization or by paying attention to overlaying stimuli. And surely the same goes for others that took this quiz: a variety of small factors downplays the extent of their anxiety.

I was surprised when my result came up as the most severe. :sus Usually I think of myself as... less affected than others. It just serves to demonstrate the limited purpose of these questionnaires, I guess. We can use them to feel evaluate our concerns by comparing our results, if for anything beyond being 'just for fun', but for nothing more. ;s


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

*You Are 88% Shy

You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it.*

Just what I was expecting, ha.


----------



## OriginalUserName (Mar 4, 2012)

hrnmhmm said:


> So what does that mean? That you have trouble going to the bathroom, and you dread ordering food at restaurants? Those are a couple of the things I didn't tick, because I'm usually able to adequately handle those situations through rationalization or by paying attention to overlaying stimuli. And surely the same goes for others that took this quiz: a variety of small factors downplays the extent of their anxiety.
> 
> I was surprised when my result came up as the most severe. :sus Usually I think of myself as... less affected than others. It just serves to demonstrate the limited purpose of these questionnaires, I guess. We can use them to feel evaluate our concerns by comparing our results, if for anything beyond being 'just for fun', but for nothing more. ;s


Haha something like that :b

I guarantee some people on here are much worse than me but it's not a proper questionnaire. I'm pretty bad but definitely not 100% shy, don't know what that would be like lol.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*You Are 80% Shy*


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

*You Are 72% Shy*










You are a very shy person, and it has started to impact your life in a negative way.
If you can avoid human contact, you usually do. And as a result, you miss out on a lot.
You should do more to be social, even if it's painfully difficult for you.
Spending time alone is healthy in moderate amounts, but you're practically a hermit!

_>> I think I've gotten better though, I would've scored higher before._


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

80% - great the quiz called me a ''hermit''. REALLY HELPFUL


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

bigdan23 said:


> 80% - great the quiz called me a ''hermit''. REALLY HELPFUL


LOL a hermit .I got 80 as well


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

88% shy


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

72% Shy


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess I'm one of the 88'ers


----------



## Einangra (Jul 28, 2010)

96% shy. The quiz suggested I get help.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

'You are 88% shy'

'You are beyond shy -you are most likely have a social phobia. Social events giveyou deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people. Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant. Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it.'

Exactly what I expected


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

64%.... practically a hermit lol I can see that


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

72%. w00t, I was expecting worse.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm 64% shy. I expected it to be worse.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

96%. damnit.

i sort of expected it to be lower (before i did the quiz) but they just happened to list all the things that scare me.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

48%


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

88% or 92% 

(I'm not sure on the shopping alone one. It's easier to go alone, but if someone's with me, then they can answer salespeople so I don't have to. There's really only one person who could go with me who wouldn't make me more nervous, though.)


----------



## 562 (Mar 28, 2012)

*You Are 96% Shy*

*You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
*

Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it.

:sigh


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

The quiz is basically everything any shy person has dealt with. Obviously the answer is going to be high.

I got a 64% btw.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

72%


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

92% :-/


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

72%


----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm a hermit? :blank

*You Are 80% Shy*










You are a very shy person, and it has started to impact your life in a negative way.
If you can avoid human contact, you usually do. And as a result, you miss out on a lot.
You should do more to be social, even if it's painfully difficult for you.
Spending time alone is healthy in moderate amounts, but you're practically a hermit!

How Shy Are You?

Work is Hard. Time for Blogthings!


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

48%


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

80% shy


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

84%


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

88%
You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it. 


Yep, that sounds about right..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

mee too is 
*64% shy*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

40% probably worse though


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

bigdan23 said:


> 80% - great the quiz called me a ''hermit''. REALLY HELPFUL


 Ha! I was like, "FU!" too, man. Also, telling me I'm missing out on things hurt a bit.



gomenne said:


> LOL a hermit .I got 80 as well


80%, like you two.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

40%


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

84% 

Damn, must work harder to get that 100%


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

*You Are 72% Shy*

You are a very shy person, and it has started to impact your life in a negative way. If you can avoid human contact, you usually do. And as a result, you miss out on a lot.You should do more to be social, even if it's painfully difficult for you. Spending time alone is healthy in moderate amounts, but you're practically a *hermit*!

Shut up hermits are cool!! lol


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

80% shy..

And yet everyone thinks im normal  go figure.


----------



## XoLoveXo (Apr 10, 2012)

68% shy and I'm pretty much a hermit crab! lol


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm 56% shy.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

You Are 96% Shy
Well that's horrible.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

76% Shy and it tells me to get more because I'm practically a hermit, yea tell me something I don't know.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

56%

some questions didn't really apply to me..


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

You Are *88%* Shy

Eh, could be worse!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

You Are 76% Shy

Hmm, I redid this on the 23rd of April and got 64%


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

60%


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

*You Are 84% Shy*










You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

88% and....You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

*80%*


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

56%
About what I was expecting.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

60%


----------



## Beherenoww (Apr 9, 2012)

*100% shy *

"You are beyond shy - you most likely have a social phobia.
Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it."


----------



## Beherenoww (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh, sorry, I had put it in the title but it didn't show up... According to the test I'm 100% shy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm 88% shy. I don't think some of the questions were accurate like the one about going to parties and a few others. I've never been to a party. lol  No surprise that I got 88%.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

80%


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

48%

"You don't like to ask people for help." -TOO MUCH REAL LIFE!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

You Are *76%* Shy

You are a very shy person, and it has started to impact your life in a negative way.
If you can avoid human contact, you usually do. And as a result, you miss out on a lot.
You should do more to be social, even if it's painfully difficult for you.
Spending time alone is healthy in moderate amounts, but you're practically a hermit!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

64% shy


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

80% shy, that pretty much sums me up.


----------



## SunflowerSutra (Apr 14, 2012)

I got 92%. I guess that shouldn't be surprising since just reading some of that stuff made me nervous.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

> *You Are 96% Shy*
> 
> You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
> Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
> ...


.


----------



## AK94 (Sep 9, 2011)

I got 48% shy


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

*You Are 88% Shy*










You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it.

How Shy Are You?

Blogthings: Waste Time at Work!


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I got 76%. It said i was practically a hermit and that is true.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

72% shy


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

> *You Are 84% Shy*
> 
> You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
> Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
> ...


:/
"you are most likely have a social phobia." lol


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

64% shy i don't think its right i think i am more than that


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

You Are 96% Shy.


----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)

Only 56% apparently, almost fell off my chair in shock!


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

80 %

"You are a very shy person, and it has started to impact your life in a negative way.
If you can avoid human contact, you usually do. And as a result, you miss out on a lot.
You should do more to be social, even if it's painfully difficult for you.
Spending time alone is healthy in moderate amounts, but you're practically a hermit!"


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

You Are 72% Shy


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

You Are 76% Shy

I wasn't sure how to answer some of these questions. I've been ridiculed in the past for not looking people in the eye so now I always make a conscious effort to do so. It still makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I got 76%.
Which isn't fair! I wanted to say "yes, except/unless...." to a lot of things. Stupid quiz. *scrunches face*


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

You Are 52% Shy

"Although you live a pretty normal life, you tend to be a fairly shy person.
Many situations make you feel uncomfortable, and you sometimes find your shyness hindering your life.
You can survive daily life just fine, but you don't go out of your way to be social.
Watch out. You may end up missing out on some advantages that extroverted people have."


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 21, 2012)

32% apparently


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

> You Are 88% Shy





> You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
> Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
> Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
> *Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it*.


.................... Those comments just made me depressed :/ blehh


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_92_%.


----------



## lanart (Apr 22, 2012)

68% Shy


----------



## Spare Change (Apr 22, 2012)

24%
You are slightly shy, but overall, your reactions to social situations are normal.
You dread difficult social situations, but you still handle them with grace.
In fact, no one but your closest friends has any idea that you're actually shy.
You do your best to break out of your shell. You are confident and friendly. 

I'm pretty surprised. I thought I would be at least 50%.


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

68%


----------



## laura1991 (Apr 12, 2012)

56% shy...hmm...I guess that doesnt reflect how ****ty its still feels to be shy lol


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

You Are 48% Shy

Here it describes:


> Although you live a pretty normal life, you tend to be a fairly shy person.
> Many situations make you feel uncomfortable, and you sometimes find your shyness hindering your life.
> You can survive daily life just fine, but you don't go out of your way to be social.
> Watch out. You may end up missing out on some advantages that extroverted people have


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

You Are 36% Shy


You are slightly shy, but overall, your reactions to social situations are normal.

You dread difficult social situations, but you still handle them with grace.

In fact, no one but your closest friends has any idea that you're actually shy.

You do your best to break out of your shell. You are confident and friendly.


Wow. This describes me to a T.


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

*56%*

"Although you live a pretty normal life, you tend to be a fairly shy person.
Many situations make you feel uncomfortable, and you sometimes find your shyness hindering your life.
You can survive daily life just fine, but you don't go out of your way to be social.
Watch out. You may end up missing out on some advantages that extroverted people have."


----------



## DJKav (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow 88% shy

You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it.


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

76% 
:/


----------



## spankyy (Feb 12, 2012)

68%


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

I got 68% shy...


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

56% shy.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

36% 
You are slightly shy, but overall, your reactions to social situations are normal.
You dread difficult social situations, but you still handle them with grace.
In fact, no one but your closest friends has any idea that you're actually shy.
You do your best to break out of your shell. You are confident and friendly.

---I've come a LONG way!!!


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

68% hermit sounds good, where do I apply?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

All right! 100% shy! If only mom could see me now!


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

64%. I am not that bad actually


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

48%


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

80% shy


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

92% "seek help"

Go big or go home!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

96%. No big surprise there.

You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

48%


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

erm, 52%


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

76%


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

72%.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

76%, though some of the statements didn't exactly scream "shy" to me. Some of them were just plain inapplicable or not completely true (i.e. switching jobs, as I never had one, and dating, which I don't do for more reasons than just being shy).


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

68%


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

92%


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

64%


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

88%


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

60%


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

88%


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

72% 

didn't expect it to be that high dunno don't care


----------



## jonafin (Mar 30, 2014)

You Are 88% Shy

ok lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

80%

Sounds about right


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

72% 

"You are a very shy person, and it has started to impact your life in a negative way.
If you can avoid human contact, you usually do. And as a result, you miss out on a lot.
You should do more to be social, even if it's painfully difficult for you.
Spending time alone is healthy in moderate amounts, but you're practically a hermit!"

Oh yeah!


----------



## zykta (Jun 4, 2013)

80 %


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

92% Apparently.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

24% shy


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

You Are 60% Shy :|


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

56% shy


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

100% obviously.

I like the "seek help" bit. People can't understand... there is no help. It's not that easy.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

96%. The one that I was okay with was going to a public bathroom. "Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it." ...gee thanks, that's what I've been doing for the past 5 years, wonder when the enjoyment part comes around, lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

%76


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I got 84% Holy Cow. This is what I get for low self esteem. I need to change that quick.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

72%


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

80%


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

28% 

It varies depending on my mood and situation. At the moment I feel 28%.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

96 % 

Wasn't going to post result as I felt like it was impossible to nearly tick every box but after reading others results I'm quite normal it seems well around here any way .


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

64%
I expected over 90%


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

56%


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

72 percent...

Should be people with like 45 and less even be here.... they make me aggravated. ...


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

48%... hmm.. not too bad really.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

loophole said:


> 72 percent...
> 
> Should be people with like 45 and less even be here.... they make me aggravated. ...


Not to brag but, I got 24% but I still feel shy. Also depending on the situation. I still feel like I need help that's why I am still on here. I tried to answer as honestly as possible. I think its more a reflection of how far I've come.


----------



## lexx (Dec 11, 2013)

"You Are 64% Shy"


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

64%


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

I got 60%
Not bad, I guess


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

76%, but in all honesty it's a stupid quiz.

>Assuming I go to parties
>Assuming I have a job
>Assuming I'd be in a restaurant in the first place


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

80%


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

56%


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

64% shy.

36% awesome?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

68% shy.

It's very scientific, of course.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

You Are 92% Shy 






 ​


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

56%


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

88%
i ****ing hate being shy goddammit! i want her to love me back!!


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

what i dont get is why people who are less than 60% shy need to be on this site. it cant be that much of a problem. i'm sure you have friends that you have fun with, and have been on dates


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

80%


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I got 64%


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

Lasair said:


> 40% You are slightly shy, but overall, your reactions to social situations are normal.
> You dread difficult social situations, but you still handle them with grace.
> In fact, no one but your closest friends has any idea that you're actually shy.
> You do your best to break out of your shell. You are confident and friendly.


what the **** are you doing on this site? i hate you!! :steam
:bash


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

bonemealzambia said:


> what the **** are you doing on this site? i hate you!! :steam
> :bash


This doesn't described me truthfully and who are you to judge me anyway?


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

44% shy! Not bad. I'll take it.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

68%

You are a very shy person, and it has started to impact your life in a negative way.
If you can avoid human contact, you usually do. And as a result, you miss out on a lot.
You should do more to be social, even if it's painfully difficult for you.
Spending time alone is healthy in moderate amounts, but you're practically a hermit!

^ Accurate.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

96%


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it.

lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

92%

i literally ticked all but two. lol.

watevz tho rite? amirite? m8?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I also got 60% but it is probably more.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

whatevzers said:


> Man I got 72%. Honestly, I was expecting worse.


Same and same, but that's still a pretty disappointing result to me. Realising I was still checking some of those boxes was a big wake up call that I really need to grow out of some of these fears by now.

'You don't like to go shopping alone' . . . . I find it worse shopping with a friend or even a sibbling. Much rather shop for clothes alone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

48%


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

96%

Well, at least I'm 4% outgoing.


----------



## MrCandP011 (Nov 12, 2014)

72%


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

44%. Shockingly low wow


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm 80% :\


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I got 76%. I reckon 6 months ago I would have got half that. Time to go back to the doc methinks.


----------



## AshleyVictoria (Dec 24, 2010)

60%


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

84%

Ow, my self esteem! ;(


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

100% shy.

Well, that was expected with social anxiety.


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

loophole said:


> 72 percent...
> 
> Should be people with like 45 and less even be here.... they make me aggravated. ...


I was kinda thinking the same thing. If you have normal amounts of shyness, how did you get diagnosed with Social anxiety?

But then again they could have specific social phobia.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

40%


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

80%


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

76% But some of those didn't even apply to me anyway so I didn't click on them, so it's probably inaccurate and I'm a lot more shy than that.


----------



## Star241 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm 80%. Just out of interest, for those of you who are less than 100% shy, which boxes did you not tick?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

76%

"You are a very shy person, and it has started to impact your life in a negative way.
If you can avoid human contact, you usually do. And as a result, you miss out on a lot.
You should do more to be social, even if it's painfully difficult for you.
Spending time alone is healthy in moderate amounts, but you're practically a hermit!"


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

88%. Thought it would be worse actually, i usually score 100% or something on this sorta stuff.


----------



## Strawberry14 (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh gosh, I got 84%.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

44% probably worse than that in reality though. needs more questions.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

72%

Huh.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

100%

Literally anything to do with other people terrifies me. Always been extremely shy but developing SA just made some things impossible for me.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

72%

I thought it would be higher.



> You are a very shy person, and it has started to impact your life in a negative way.
> If you can avoid human contact, you usually do. And as a result, you miss out on a lot.
> You should do more to be social, even if it's painfully difficult for you.
> Spending time alone is healthy in moderate amounts, but you're practically a hermit!


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

80% shy.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

You Are 100% Shy

You are beyond shy - you are most likely have a social phobia.
Social events give you deep anxiety. You can't deal with being around other people.
Your social phobia is completely taking over your life, and it's not pleasant.
Seek help, and you'll be able to enjoy life instead of fearing it.

Already knew this haha


----------

